# Expensive Custom Made Hand Planes



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

I recall hearing about a company that makes very expensive hand planes that are custom made to the buyers specifications. They even had video on their web site showing the process. Does anyone know the site or name of the company? There were REALLY expensive hand planes. I recall that they could cost $10K for one. It came up in conversation with a few woodworkers the other day and none of us can remember the name of the company.

Jim


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

http://holteyplanes.com/


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.daedtoolworks.com/

Chris Schwarz had one of these on his bench at the WIA Conference. It was beautiful, but definitely in the category of "If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it".


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

bridge city tool works


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lumberjock Phil Marcou if your still looking.

http://lumberjocks.com/mook


----------



## BRUJO (Oct 16, 2020)

http://www.lazarushandplane.com/


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

There are actually a number of makers that make hand planes that fit this description. I think of the lot Carl Holtey had the best income stream, his were expensive, and he was proficient in making them. Not sure if he is still cranking them out still though.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Another custom plane maker is St James Bay in Mesa Arizona:
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/

Used to offer custom made infill planes in his shop.


----------



## Nick424 (Aug 24, 2016)

Konrad Sauer


----------

